

Ask HN: I want to cancel my Gmail. Alternatives? - david927

I'm now looking to cancel my Gmail account. What are my best alternatives?
======
nicko
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1121269>

~~~
david927
Thanks. I didn't see that. Interesting that I'm not alone.

After they felt free to use my email contacts and frequency to seed their own
social network, I feel I can't trust them anymore.

